# Σχετικά με την πρόταση της Αλεξάνδρας



## Costas (Jan 12, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα έφη σε άλλο νήμα, που το κλείδωσε:


> Το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι όταν δυο άνθρωποι διαφωνούν ριζικά στις πολιτικές τους θέσεις είναι δυνατόν να καταλήξουν σε ανταλλαγή όχι μόνο διαξιφισμών, αλλά και ύβρεων, για μην ξεχάσουμε και τις μαχαιριές και τις πιστολιές που πέφτουν στα ανά την Ελλάδα καφενεία.
> 
> Βάζω τέρμα προσωρινά στη συζήτηση στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα, και επαναφέρω την αρχική μου πρόταση να μην υπάρχει καθόλου πολιτική συζήτηση στο φόρουμ.



Ως προς την πρώτη παράγραφο, ο λόγος που ξέφυγε η κατάσταση στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα δεν ήταν η ριζική διαφωνία των πολιτικών θέσεων αλλά μια έλλειψη σαβουάρ-βιβρ. Αυτό μπορεί κανείς να το διαπιστώσει διαβάζοντας το νήμα. Σαφώς και πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να συζητήσεις έστω και αν υπάρχει διαφορά, ακόμα και ριζική, και όταν, εν πάση περιπτώσει, διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις, απλά να _σταματήσεις_ την κουβέντα, χωρίς να την κάνεις προσωπική. Αλλιώς, είναι αναγνώριση τραγική να πούμε ότι, άπαξ και διαφωνούμε, μοιραία θα καταλήξουμε "στα χέρια", λες και δεν υπάρχει η λύση της σιωπής. Βέβαια, η Αλεξάνδρα δεν το θεωρεί μοιραίο, παρά απλώς δυνατό, και πράγματι είναι δυνατό. Από αυτή τη διαπίστωση όμως της απλής δυνατότητας, καταλήγει στο να επαναφέρει την πρόταση που εκφράζει στη δεύτερη παράγραφό της.

Ως προς την πρόταση της δεύτερης παραγράφου, που έχει ξαναγίνει και ξανασυζητηθεί, καταθέτω την άποψή μου:
Νομίζω ότι η λύση που δόθηκε το Δεκέμβρη ήταν η καλύτερη δυνατή. Η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι proz. Έχει playground κλπ. κλπ.. Θα ήταν κάπως μισερό, από τη μια να μπορείς να μιλήσεις για μουσική, για κινηματογράφο, για το ένα, για το άλλο, και από την άλλη να μην μπορείς να ξεστομίσεις κάτι πολιτικό. Άλλωστε, τι είναι πολιτικό; Ο "δεκάλογος του καλού υπουργού παιδείας", φερειπείν, συνιστά πολιτικό θέμα ή όχι; Και αν ξεσπάσει μια συζήτηση εκεί, δεν μπορεί να πάρει μια πιο πολιτική χροιά; Και τα θέματα που έστειλα εγώ προ ημερών, για την πορνεία στην Καμπότζη π.χ., είναι ή δεν είναι πολιτικά; Γι' αυτό, και για συναφείς λόγους, νομίζω πως η ισχύουσα αυτή τη στιγμή λύση είναι η καλύτερη ως αρχή, και ότι κατά περίπτωση, όταν τα πράγματα εκτραχύνονται, υπάρχει πάντα η δυνατότητα των μετριαστών να κλειδώσουν ένα νήμα, όπως έκανε η Αλεξάνδρα.

Τέλος, ας μου επιτραπεί να επαναλάβω, με κίνδυνο να γίνω κουραστικός, αυτό που είπα παραπάνω, ότι δηλαδή, όταν δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση από την άλλη μεριά, ή όταν νιώσει κάποιος ότι η επόμενη απάντησή του προς κάποιον προλαλήσαντα θα περιέχει προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, ας γίνεται εκεί μια έξτρα προσπάθεια αυτοσυγκράτησης/αυτολογοκρισίας με αποχή από προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Αν αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό, τότε ας επιλέγεται η σιωπή και η αποχώρηση από το συγκεκριμένο νήμα, ή από το διάλογο με το συγκεκριμένο άτομο μέσα σ' αυτό το νήμα. Αυτό ακριβώς ονόμασα πιο πάνω "σαβουάρ βιβρ".

Η επιλογή "πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι" (δηλ. η απαγόρευση των πολιτικών θεμάτων) είναι σαν να καταργούσαμε τα δελτία ειδήσεων επειδή έχουν γίνει σκέτα τηλεπαράθυρα, αντί να προσπαθήσουμε να τα βελτιώσουμε. Είναι παραδοχή ήττας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι δεν βλέπω τι εξυπηρετούν οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις στη Λεξιλογία. Ένα ζήτημα που είχε τεθεί κάποια στιγμή είναι ο χαρακτήρας του φόρουμ. Δηλαδή, αν το γυρίσουμε στα πολιτικά, γιατί δεν το γυρίζουμε και στην ποίηση, τα αθλητικά και ό,τι άλλο ενδεχομένως θέλουν τα μέλη του; Το γεγονός ότι ενίοτε μοιραζόμαστε μουσικά βίντεο μεταξύ μας (σε ένα μόνο νήμα) ή κανά αστειάκι ή ειδήσεις από το χώρο (τον ευρύτερο γλωσσικό), δεν αλλοιώνει τον γλωσσικό-μεταφραστικό χαρακτήρα του φόρουμ. Οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις θεωρώ ότι μπορεί κάλλιστα να τον αλλοιώσουν (αν δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη).

Εγώ συμφωνώ με την πρόταση της Αλεξάνδρας.


----------



## danae (Jan 25, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία, αλλά συμφωνώ απολύτως με την τοποθέτηση του Κώστα. Στο κάτω κάτω, δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανείς ούτε να διαβάζουμε ούτε να τοποθετούμαστε σχετικά με όσα γράφονται. Μπορεί κάποιος να παρακολουθεί μόνο τα αμιγώς γλωσσικά θέματα πχ.


----------

